# Raps board NCAA bracket contest?



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Want to do a pool? I don't want to use Yahoo this year; let's do our own.

We need to come up with a reward amount, the reward itself I'll take care of, and a points system.

Here is a bracket for you if you don't already have one.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm part of a pool on another site (ESPN), but if you make one here I'm down for that also


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'd be down with doing one for sure. I live for this tournament, but usually never get into pools.. Would rather see Duke win than winning a pool any day.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> I'd be down with doing one for sure. I live for this tournament, but usually never get into pools.. Would rather see Duke win than winning a pool any day.


Sorry, no Duke fans allowed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess the point system can just be 1 point for every correct winner. Maybe a bonus for calling the final four teams and the champ at the end.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I guess the point system can just be 1 point for every correct winner. Maybe a bonus for calling the final four teams and the champ at the end.


 that sounds good

where should we put our brackets?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Sorry, no Duke fans allowed.



Haha well I tried.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

count me in


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What do you guys want to do for points? Like, 1 for each winner, maybe a bonus for each elite eight, each final four, and the winner?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^

yes


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i'd be interested in this 2.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

in like flynn


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Sorry, no Duke fans allowed.



You are offically my hero for writing that....hahahaha.


Uconn rules *****es.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

shookem said:


> You are offically my hero for writing that....hahahaha.
> 
> Uconn rules *****es.


I was rooting for BC so hard the other day. JJ is a savage beast.

I will allow a Duke fan in this game, BTW. It was an empty threat, so you might need to find a new hero--one with guts.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

alright ill give it a try so i guess im in.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I'm in, I'll start doing my picks.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Im Down!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

damn the Oakland one is a hard one


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

raptors are for sure making the final four


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Want to do a pool? I don't want to use Yahoo this year; let's do our own.
> 
> We need to come up with a reward amount, the reward itself I'll take care of, and a points system.
> 
> Here is a bracket for you if you don't already have one.


What's wrong with Yahoo? Quick and easy to make and edit picks.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

madman said:


> damn the Oakland one is a hard one


Word.



Shouldn't this thread should be stickied?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> raptors are for sure making the final four


 most of our players are young enough!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm down but how do you enter?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

someone needs to set up a league in yahoo.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> someone needs to set up a league in yahoo.


Yeah, screw it, we'll just use Yahoo. I'll give the eventual winner a uCash prize.


Group id: 102391
Group name: Raps NCAA
Password: raptors


http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men/group/102391


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

joined

thanks for setting that up.

i look forward to blowing your Ucash on vBookie.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

signed up and got my picks in.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

juss signed up, i'll wait on my picks till later on today lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Joined...btw, Im GoUConnHuskies


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

is there a pool or anything like last time with the yahoo picks?
i forget how to make so were all ranked in the same pool, so if anyone does or can post a link
thanks a lot


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

When's the deadline? I've got to get my *** to work in a few minutes.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

NOTE: Deadline to make picks is Thu Mar 16 12:10pm EST.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Im in.
Im King Larry


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Crooked Jay Productions Limited provided corporate support of my entry . . .


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Mao's in with his Little Red Book of tourney picks 他妈的！


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I am Educated Guessing


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I was born Shookem and I'll die Shookem.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

...Seton Hall...
...Oklahoma...

I'm 0-2 already!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ I'm worse than 0-2 I had Seton Hall upsetting Tennesee in round 2. I suck. I'm gonna get my corporate sponsorship revoked at this rate.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

And the James is 3-0. :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

2-1

Seton Hall screwed my pooch.

There goes my perfect bracket


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Aw man. Winthrop is scaring the hell out of me right now. What's worse if they win is that earlier today I was thinking of changing my pick to them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> ^^ I'm worse than 0-2 I had Seton Hall upsetting Tennesee in round 2. I suck. I'm gonna get my corporate sponsorship revoked at this rate.


I had Oklahoma upsetting Florida in the second round. Bleh.

Called 'Bama though. I've got them going to the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you Choklahama. Screw you Nevada and Seton Hall.

PS: D-Day is near. shookem's name is in red bold.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

-James- said:


> Aw man. Winthrop is scaring the hell out of me right now. What's worse if they win is that earlier today I was thinking of changing my pick to them.


i actually picked Winthrop for the upset :dead:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

God, horrible day for my bracket.

Syracuse loses, I had them winning in the second round;
Oklahoma loses, I had them winning in the second round;
Seton Hall, NC-Wilmington, & Nevada all out...

At least my Oakland region is good so far.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Beginner's luck if I do say so myself. Two blow-outs and one so-so in the 3 teams that I had my signts on to advance did not, but thankfully I didn't have those same 3 teams getting into the Sweet 16.

Overall, pretty happy I made the right choice with the upsets.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn,
I had Wilmington and Cuse in the Atlanta bracket
Nevada in the Minneapolis bracket, but I did pick Wisc-Milwaukee upset
DC bracket all good so far
I had high hopes for more Novak big games, but no dice.
12/16-75%, not too bad. Hoping for better on Friday


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

yeah i'm 11/16

we will see how i do down the road.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

im 11/16 as well, syracuse was the big upset loss, but i shouldve known seeing as though they really overachieved before entering the tournament.
i picked NC wilmington for the win, but i cant believe washington outscored then 7-0 in the final minutes of overtime!! agh.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Im 12/16.....not bad for a 13 yr old


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

11/ 16 I had 'Cuse making a bit of a run, so that's two of my 16 out (Seton Hall)

Whats depressing is seeing the 50 or more guys on yahoo that are 16/16!!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> 11/ 16 I had 'Cuse making a bit of a run, so that's two of my 16 out (Seton Hall)
> 
> Whats depressing is seeing the 50 or more guys on yahoo that are 16/16!!


its all luck. they prob did like 50 different scenarios.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm last :laugh:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

aizn said:


> its all luck. they prob did like 50 different scenarios.



I know, they'all tumble today I'm sure.

Whats funny is I usually enter my buddy's work pool - its big, like 100 entries. Last year he didn't "find out" about it till two days before. This year it turns out he's been blacklisted for:

- always having like 10 knowledgable friends who don't work there enter, and some of us usually get money (i was 4rth last year, and another friend came 2nd)

- late with cash

- always tries to change his picks up until tip off

He thought they weren't having one this year and was *****ing about it, and someone told him, no there's pool. He calls the guy running it, who says " you're not allowed to enter this year!!"

Sucker. He's soooo mad. He's a gambling fiend, and was bugging me for the past two days to get him into a pool. A yahoo pool with no prize money was not acceptable!!!! I just like making the picks and watching the games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

My bracket sucks as well, but at least for the second year in a row, I documented the major upset.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=251705&page=1&pp=15

And no I don't go around making these posts all over the place . I hinted at one major upset last year, and did the same this year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Iowa NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Iowa and Arkansas ruined the first set of games for me.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Iowa just ruined my entire half of the Atlanta bracket. :curse:


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I got Arkansas right, but Iowa wrong
Dammit


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> My bracket sucks as well, but at least for the second year in a row, I documented the major upset.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=251705&page=1&pp=15
> 
> And no I don't go around making these posts all over the place . I hinted at one major upset last year, and did the same this year.


My question is: did you take A&M over Orange?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Iowa lost.

Iowa was in my elite 8.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I had Iowa in the Sweet 16. Syracuse and Arkansas too... 

Actually I had Arkansas upsetting Memphis and going to the Elite 8. 

My bracket was destroyed today. 5-3 today after 13-3 yesterday.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

trick said:


> Iowa just ruined my entire half of the Atlanta bracket. :curse:


Me too, I had them going all the way to the regionals, beating Texas along the way. The Red Guards will be in Iowa by Monday to ---- ---- up. And once I learn where Bucknell is, I'm going to send them there too.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Albany up on UConn 11-5 early, this could kill everyone's bracket. J/K, No way Albany wins....... or do they


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ I know. Im watching the game live on MMoD, the game is now tied at 11.

Go UConn Huskies!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i am about to lose 60,000 uCash on the michigan state game.

i hate myself


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> My question is: did you take A&M over Orange?


What do you think? I picked the Cuse but I had very low expectations. They were an 8-11 seed quality team, that got the benefit of a good seed from 4 very close wins.

I never bet on or against teams I seriously cheer for.


If I would have known that GMac would have been hurt, no doubt my advice would have been to bet on Texas A&M. And apparently some people knew this injury... how do you explain the major change in the line (Texas A&M was actually the favourite in Vegas)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Some good, some bad for me. I called two 7-10 upsets - NC state & alabama. But I had Michigan state in the elite 8. Boo!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I had Kansas in the final four. I thought they had learned their lesson last year.
I'm pooched.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i had kansas and arkansas playing each other, with arkansas in the elite 8.

wat a horrible region that is shaping up 2 b for me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

With Ohio St out I'm down to two of my final 4 teams. Bleh.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, my bracket has been destroyed today.

:boohoo:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

my final 4 can still happen

i hate being so wrong thought.. everything made sense whenm i filled it out.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Who is that guy in the lead to the sweet 16? I am second, and still confident.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Who is that guy in the lead to the sweet 16? I am second, and still confident.


dtron

Looks like it might come down to the last game with you three top guys. They've both got 'Nova in the finals and you don't have them in the 4.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

its funny how quickly your ranking can change with this tournament, i'm first right now but by the end i;ll probably be in the bottom of the rankings. the same thing happen to me last year in this pool

i have georgetown beating florida and gonzaga beating memphis which i totally regret now cause memphis is going to be part of the final four
and i'm really second guessing picking villanova in the finals, they looked pretty weak against arizona


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

One a my Final Four picks is already out in NC
Hopefully the rest play out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Duke's out, Zag's out, WV's gone... if Villanova or UConn loses next this competition is wide open again.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I am ****ed. GL to all. I hope all number ones get blown out now, let everybody's draft stock go out of whack.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

duke n gonzaga screweddd me over.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ Same. I never would have thought both of them would be eliminated in the Sweet Sixteen.

Anyways......my UConn Huskies are still in the tourney. GO UCONN HUSKIES!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Well I could still have three of the eight . . . If Uconn, Florida and Boston College all win tonight. I m ****ed. Glad i didn't enter a money pool this year. I had Duke and Gonzaga in the final 4.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

well iam now screwed out of the top 3 because conn played terrible and georgetown should of won but florida got lucky


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Meh, I quit watching my thing a long time ago.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooo!

UConn is eliminated by GMase.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, i feel bad for all the people who bet big money on the huskies 2 win it all. haha


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Excellent, a lot of people had UConn winning. Maybe I still have a chance.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Florida with the win, into the finals, looks like Mao's going to win this thing.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Ouch, I just whooped you guys. Bring on the points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, we didn't have a set reward for this, I don't know what the prize should be. Whatever you think is reasonable I guess.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey, you're the mod, I have no idea what reasonable is.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I am willing to through in some uCash for Mao.

will there be any uCash for second place


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Going from what Alexei said, I think that each person from the comp should pony up (maybe you guys can agree how much each person should fork over, I think 1000 ucash is fair) with the points going to the winner.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ You were paid the other day. Didn't notice?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't been paying attention to my Ucash, my bad.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

I passed along my 1000 Mao


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> I passed along my 1000 Mao


No, you guys, don't worry about that. Mao was well compensated.

You're reimbursed.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks For Taking Care Of That Speedy!


----------

